# New Mineral Wool



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

For those in the midwestern US, there is a new mineral wool out there. At least new to me. I did 24 acoustic panels over the summer and exhaustively searched for acoustic dampening material, but shipping was too expensive, and being in rural Nebraska, there were few local options. I ended up improvising with floppy cotton/denim batts. But now Menard's has ThermaFiber mineral wool batts. I wish they had these when I was building panels:sad:

If anyone tries them out, let me know. They are 3 1/2in thick, so they should be great for bass traps, and it is only $20 for 5 15"x47" batts:
http://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/insulation/rolls-batts/r-15-thermafiber-mineral-wool-insulation/p-2045730-c-5780.htm


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The last stuff I bought was Roxul.


----------

